# Problema al re-compilar paquete gconf-python (solucionado)

## omarelrockero1

saludos hermanos de gentoo, mi problema es el siguiente. hace un par de días, me dispuse a eliminar el soporte para las librerias qt y kde en general, ya que estas librerias tardan mucho tiempo en compilar y son muy pesadas,  después de actualizar mi sistema (emerge --update --deep --newuse world) y posteriormente hice un emerge --depclean, y procedi a recontruir las dependencias inversas con revdep-rebuild, me lanza un error al intentar re-compilar dev-python/gconf-python de verdad no he podido resolver, sera problemas con la versión de python que estoy usando actualmente que es la 3.1?, por lo que les agradezco cualquier recomendación ya he buscado en google pero no encuentro un caso igual.

Informacion:

Salida de un revdep-rebuild -p

# revdep-rebuild -p

* Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

  File "<string>", line 1

    import os; import pwd; print pwd.getpwuid(os.getuid())[0]

                                   ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 9% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/eog (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 11% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/gdb (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/bin/gdbtui (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 23% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/rhythmbox (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 27% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/totem (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 32% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/alsa-lib/smixer/smixer-python.la (requires -lpython2.6)

 *   broken /usr/lib/alsa-lib/smixer/smixer-python.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 36% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/modules/libevolution-module-plugin-python.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 46% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugin-loaders/libpythonloader.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 52% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libpythonmethod.la (requires -lpython2.6)

 *   broken /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libpythonmethod.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 69% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/librhythmbox-core.la (requires -lpython2.6)

 *   broken /usr/lib/librhythmbox-core.so.0.0.0 (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 80% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/postgresql-9.0/lib/plpython2.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 82% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_cracklibmodule.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Parsing.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Scanning.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Visitor.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Plex/Scanners.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Runtime/refnanny.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gmenu.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/activation.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/_bonobo.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/ui.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gconf.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomecanvas.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/_gnome.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/ui.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/gnomevfsbonobo.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/_gnomevfs.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gucharmap.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 83% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_lcms.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_ldap.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/libtorrent.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/BeeBase/mxBeeBase/mxBeeBase.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/DateTime/mxDateTime/mxDateTime.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/Proxy/mxProxy/mxProxy.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/Queue/mxQueue/mxQueue.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/Stack/mxStack/mxStack.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/TextTools/mxTextTools/mxTextTools.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/Tools/mxTools/mxTools.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/UID/mxUID/mxUID.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/URL/mxURL/mxURL.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/multiarray.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/multiarray_tests.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/scalarmath.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/_sort.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/umath.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/umath_tests.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/fft/fftpack_lite.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/lib/_compiled_base.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/linalg/lapack_lite.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/numarray/_capi.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/random/mtrand.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/OpenSSL/crypto.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/OpenSSL/rand.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/OpenSSL/SSL.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/ORBit.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PIL/_imagingcms.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PIL/_imagingft.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PIL/_imagingmath.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PIL/_imaging.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/_arraysurfarray.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/base.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/bufferproxy.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/_camera.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/cdrom.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/color.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/constants.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/display.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/draw.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/event.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/fastevent.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/font.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 84% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/gfxdraw.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/imageext.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/image.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/joystick.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/key.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/mask.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/mixer_music.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/mixer.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/mouse.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/movie.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/_numericsndarray.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/_numericsurfarray.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/overlay.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/pixelarray.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/rect.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/rwobject.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/scrap.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/surface.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/surflock.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/time.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/transform.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_sane.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/tdb.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/internet/_sigchld.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/protocols/_c_urlarg.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/python/_epoll.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/python/_initgroups.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/test/raiser.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_xmlplus/parsers/pyexpat.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_xmlplus/parsers/sgmlop.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_xmlplus/utils/boolean.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/yasm.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/zope/interface/_zope_interface_coptimizations.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 95% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/virtualbox/VBoxPython2_6.so (requires libpython2.6.so.1.0)

[ 99% ]  *   broken /usr/sbin/rpc.idmapd (requires libevent-1.4.so.2)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/bin/eog -> media-gfx/eog

 *   /usr/bin/gdb -> sys-devel/gdb

 *   /usr/bin/gdbtui -> sys-devel/gdb

 *   /usr/bin/rhythmbox -> media-sound/rhythmbox

 *   /usr/bin/totem -> media-video/totem

 *   /usr/lib/alsa-lib/smixer/smixer-python.la -> media-libs/alsa-lib

 *   /usr/lib/alsa-lib/smixer/smixer-python.so -> media-libs/alsa-lib

 *   /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/modules/libevolution-module-plugin-python.so -> mail-client/evolution

 *   /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugin-loaders/libpythonloader.so -> app-editors/gedit

 *   /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libpythonmethod.la -> dev-python/gnome-vfs-python

 *   /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libpythonmethod.so -> dev-python/gnome-vfs-python

 *   /usr/lib/librhythmbox-core.la -> media-sound/rhythmbox

 *   /usr/lib/librhythmbox-core.so.0.0.0 -> media-sound/rhythmbox

 *   /usr/lib/postgresql-9.0/lib/plpython2.so -> dev-db/postgresql-server

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so -> dev-python/pycairo

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_cracklibmodule.so -> sys-libs/cracklib

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Parsing.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Scanning.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Compiler/Visitor.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Plex/Scanners.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/Cython/Runtime/refnanny.so -> dev-python/cython

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gmenu.so -> gnome-base/gnome-menus

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/activation.so -> dev-python/libbonobo-python

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/_bonobo.so -> dev-python/libbonobo-python

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/ui.so -> dev-python/libbonobo-python

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gconf.so -> dev-python/gconf-python

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomecanvas.so -> dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/_gnome.so -> dev-python/libgnome-python

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/ui.so -> dev-python/libgnome-python

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/gnomevfsbonobo.so -> dev-python/gnome-vfs-python

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/_gnomevfs.so -> dev-python/gnome-vfs-python

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gucharmap.so -> gnome-extra/gucharmap

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_lcms.so -> media-libs/lcms

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_ldap.so -> dev-python/python-ldap

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/libtorrent.so -> net-libs/rb_libtorrent

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/BeeBase/mxBeeBase/mxBeeBase.so -> dev-python/egenix-mx-base

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/DateTime/mxDateTime/mxDateTime.so -> dev-python/egenix-mx-base

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/Proxy/mxProxy/mxProxy.so -> dev-python/egenix-mx-base

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/Queue/mxQueue/mxQueue.so -> dev-python/egenix-mx-base

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/Stack/mxStack/mxStack.so -> dev-python/egenix-mx-base

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/TextTools/mxTextTools/mxTextTools.so -> dev-python/egenix-mx-base

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/Tools/mxTools/mxTools.so -> dev-python/egenix-mx-base

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/UID/mxUID/mxUID.so -> dev-python/egenix-mx-base

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mx/URL/mxURL/mxURL.so -> dev-python/egenix-mx-base

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/multiarray.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/multiarray_tests.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/scalarmath.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/_sort.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/umath.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/core/umath_tests.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/fft/fftpack_lite.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/lib/_compiled_base.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/linalg/lapack_lite.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/numarray/_capi.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/numpy/random/mtrand.so -> dev-python/numpy

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/OpenSSL/crypto.so -> dev-python/pyopenssl

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/OpenSSL/rand.so -> dev-python/pyopenssl

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/OpenSSL/SSL.so -> dev-python/pyopenssl

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/ORBit.so -> dev-python/pyorbit

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PIL/_imagingcms.so -> dev-python/imaging

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PIL/_imagingft.so -> dev-python/imaging

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PIL/_imagingmath.so -> dev-python/imaging

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/PIL/_imaging.so -> dev-python/imaging

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/_arraysurfarray.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/base.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/bufferproxy.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/_camera.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/cdrom.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/color.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/constants.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/display.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/draw.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/event.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/fastevent.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/font.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/gfxdraw.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/imageext.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/image.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/joystick.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/key.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/mask.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/mixer_music.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/mixer.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/mouse.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/movie.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/_numericsndarray.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/_numericsurfarray.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/overlay.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/pixelarray.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/rect.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/rwobject.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/scrap.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/surface.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/surflock.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/time.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pygame/transform.so -> dev-python/pygame

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_sane.so -> dev-python/imaging

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/tdb.so -> sys-libs/tdb

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/internet/_sigchld.so -> dev-python/twisted

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/protocols/_c_urlarg.so -> dev-python/twisted

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/python/_epoll.so -> dev-python/twisted

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/python/_initgroups.so -> dev-python/twisted

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/test/raiser.so -> dev-python/twisted

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_xmlplus/parsers/pyexpat.so -> dev-python/pyxml

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_xmlplus/parsers/sgmlop.so -> dev-python/pyxml

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_xmlplus/utils/boolean.so -> dev-python/pyxml

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/yasm.so -> dev-lang/yasm

 *   /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/zope/interface/_zope_interface_coptimizations.so -> net-zope/zope-interface

 *   /usr/lib/virtualbox/VBoxPython2_6.so -> app-emulation/virtualbox

 *   /usr/sbin/rpc.idmapd -> net-fs/nfs-utils

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot --pretend  app-editors/gedit:0

app-emulation/virtualbox:0

dev-db/postgresql-server:9.0

dev-lang/yasm:0

dev-python/cython:0

dev-python/egenix-mx-base:0

dev-python/gconf-python:2

dev-python/gnome-vfs-python:2

dev-python/imaging:0

dev-python/libbonobo-python:2

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python:2

dev-python/libgnome-python:2

dev-python/numpy:0

dev-python/pycairo:0

dev-python/pygame:0

dev-python/pyopenssl:0

dev-python/pyorbit:0

dev-python/python-ldap:0

dev-python/pyxml:0

dev-python/twisted:0

gnome-base/gnome-menus:0

gnome-extra/gucharmap:0

mail-client/evolution:2.0

media-gfx/eog:1

media-libs/alsa-lib:0

media-libs/lcms:0

media-sound/rhythmbox:0

media-video/totem:0

net-fs/nfs-utils:0

net-libs/rb_libtorrent:0

net-zope/zope-interface:0

sys-devel/gdb:0

sys-libs/cracklib:0

sys-libs/tdb:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/cython-0.14.1 [0.13]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/egenix-mx-base-3.1.3 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.28.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/numpy-1.5.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyopenssl-0.11 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23 

[ebuild   R   ] net-zope/zope-interface-3.5.3 

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/gedit-2.30.4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/python-ldap-2.3.13 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-2.32.1 

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/evolution-2.32.2 

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gdb-7.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/tdb-1.2.7-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/yasm-1.1.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.28.1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-1.19 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/postgresql-server-9.0.3 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/imaging-1.1.7 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygame-1.9.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/twisted-10.2.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/totem-2.32.0 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.28.1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/eog-2.32.1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1 

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.

Error al ejecutar revdep-rebuild al intentar recompilar  dev-python/gconf-python:

>>> Emerging (1 of 34) dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1

 * gnome-python-2.28.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...           [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: python@gentoo.org gnome@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-python-2.28.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gnome-python-2.28.1/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1 ...

 * Building of dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1 with CPython 2.7...

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.28.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.28.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-allbindings --enable-gconf

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating ./config.lt

config.lt: creating libtool

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.2... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.7

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.7/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.7/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

checking for python libraries... -L/usr/lib -lm -lpthread -ldl  -lutil -lpython2.7

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for PYGOBJECT... yes

checking for PYGTK... yes

checking for pygobject-codegen-2.0... /usr/bin/pygobject-codegen-2.0

checking for conflicting pygtk versions... none

checking for pygtk defs... /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... yes (version 2.28.6)

checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... yes (version 2.22.1)

checking for prctl... yes

checking for setproctitle... no

checking for PYORBIT... yes

checking for GCONF... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread understands -Wall... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread understands -std=c9x... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread understands -fno-strict-aliasing... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/gnomevfs/Makefile

config.status: creating gconf/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomevfs/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomecanvas/Makefile

config.status: creating bonobo/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome-python.spec

config.status: creating gnome-python-2.0.pc

config.status: creating PKG-INFO

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

The following modules will be built:

gconf

The following modules will NOT be built:

gnome

gnome.ui

gnomecanvas

gnomevfs

gnomevfs.bonobo

gnome-vfs python module support

bonobo

bonobo.activation

bonobo.ui

*****************************************************************************

*** WARNING: You are using a deprecated build system (autotools).

***          You should be using WAF instead; see the file INSTALL.WAF.

***          The autotools build system will be removed in a future version.

*****************************************************************************

 * Building of dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1 with CPython 2.7...

make 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7'

Making all in docs

make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/docs'

make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/docs'

make[3]: No se hace nada para `all-am'.

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/docs'

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/docs'

Making all in gconf

make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/gconf'

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14     -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gconf_la-gconfmodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gconf_la-gconfmodule.Tpo -c -o gconf_la-gconfmodule.lo `test -f 'gconfmodule.c' || echo './'`gconfmodule.c

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gconf_la-gconfmodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gconf_la-gconfmodule.Tpo -c gconfmodule.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gconf_la-gconfmodule.o

mv -f .deps/gconf_la-gconfmodule.Tpo .deps/gconf_la-gconfmodule.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14     -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gconf_la-gconf-fixes.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gconf_la-gconf-fixes.Tpo -c -o gconf_la-gconf-fixes.lo `test -f 'gconf-fixes.c' || echo './'`gconf-fixes.c

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gconf_la-gconf-fixes.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gconf_la-gconf-fixes.Tpo -c gconf-fixes.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gconf_la-gconf-fixes.o

mv -f .deps/gconf_la-gconf-fixes.Tpo .deps/gconf_la-gconf-fixes.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14     -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gconf_la-gconf-types.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gconf_la-gconf-types.Tpo -c -o gconf_la-gconf-types.lo `test -f 'gconf-types.c' || echo './'`gconf-types.c

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -pthread -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gconf_la-gconf-types.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gconf_la-gconf-types.Tpo -c gconf-types.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gconf_la-gconf-types.o

mv -f .deps/gconf_la-gconf-types.Tpo .deps/gconf_la-gconf-types.Plo

(cd . \

	 && /usr/bin/pygobject-codegen-2.0 \

	    --py_ssize_t-clean \

	    --load-types gconf-arg-types.py \

	    --override gconf.override \

	    --prefix pygconf gconf.defs) > gen-gconf.c \

	&& cp gen-gconf.c gconf.c \

	&& rm -f gen-gconf.c

/usr/bin/python2: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/codegen.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [gconf.c] Error 2

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7/gconf'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1-2.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 2.7 in building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5605:  Called gnome-python-common_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2947:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'building'

 *   environment, line 4178:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1:

 * ERROR: dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 2.7 in building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5605:  Called gnome-python-common_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2947:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'building'

 *   environment, line 4178:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/work/gnome-python-2.28.1'

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /tmp/revdep-rebuild.ERtoubaWkt/*.rr

----------

## gringo

parece que en algún momento reciente has actualizado python y no has ejecutado python-updater.

mira con eselect python list que versión de python te interesa, selecciónala y despues ejecuta pyhton-updater.

saluetes

----------

## omarelrockero1

Si tienes razón, se me paso por alto,  tenia seleccionada la 2.7,  seleccione la 3.1 y hice un python-updater, me dan error de compilación 3 packetes pero hay les estoy buscando la vuelta, revisando los logs.

* Messages for package net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5:

 * ERROR: net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2421:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5/work/libtorrent-rasterbar-0.15.5'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4 failed (compile phase):

 *   kmk failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3730:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       MAKE="kmk" emake TOOL_GCC3_CC="$(tc-getCC)" TOOL_GCC3_CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" TOOL_GCC3_AS="$(tc-getCC)" TOOL_GCC3_AR="$(tc-getAR)" TOOL_GCC3_LD="$(tc-getCXX)" TOOL_GCC3_LD_SYSMOD="$(tc-getLD)" TOOL_GCC3_CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" TOOL_GCC3_CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS}" TOOL_YASM_AS=yasm KBUILD_PATH="${S}/kBuild" all || die "kmk failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4/work/VirtualBox-3.2.12_OSE'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.28.2:

 * USE='-guile' implies that Aisleriot won't be installed

 * USE=-opengl implies that glchess won't be installed

 * Remember, in order to play games, you have to

 * be in the 'games' group.

 * Just run 'gpasswd -a <USER> games', then have <USER> re-login.

 * Messages for package app-admin/sabayon-2.30.1:

 * To apply Sabayon defaults and mandatory settings to all users, put

 *     include "$(HOME)/.gconf.path.mandatory"

 * in /etc/gconf/2/local-mandatory.path and put

 *     include "$(HOME)/.gconf.path.defaults"

 * in /etc/gconf/2/local-defaults.path.

 * You can safely create these files if they do not already exist.

 * Messages for package media-video/totem-2.32.0:

 * 

 * If totem doesn't play some video format, please check your

 * USE flags on media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta

 * 

 * Messages for package mail-client/evolution-2.32.2:

 * To change the default browser if you are not using GNOME, do:

 * gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command -t string 'firefox %s'

 * gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/https/command -t string 'firefox %s'

 * 

 * Replace 'firefox %s' with which ever browser you use.

 * 

 * Junk filters are now a run-time choice. You will get a choice of

 * bogofilter or spamassassin based on which you have installed

 * 

 * You have to install one of these for the spam filtering to actually work

 * Messages for package media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1:

 * ERROR: media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5594:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3098:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1/work/rhythmbox-0.12.8'

 * 

 * The following 3 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.5/temp/build.log'

 *  (app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-3.2.12-r4/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1/temp/build.log'

 * 

----------

## gringo

perdón, no me expliqué debidamente en mi anterior post : como ya has visto hay paquetes que no compilan con python3.1 ( hay otros que compilan pero despues no funcionan). 

Te sugiero que selecciones la 2.7 con eselect y vuelvas a ejecutar python-updater. Incluso te diría que sólo te quedaras con la 2.7 y eliminaras los otros dos si es que los tienes aún ( 3.1 y 2.6) ya que sólo van a estar ocupando espacio en tu disco duro.

saluetes

----------

## omarelrockero1

muchas gracias gringo, ya hice lo que de dices y ya tengo el sistema limpio y estable como antes.

----------

